# PluginSystem



## Gast2 (20. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage was ich nicht so kapier!!! Wenn ich bei einem eclipse RCP z.B.  org.springframework.transaction als required Plugin hinzunehme bekommen alle meine anderen Bundles ein Error: unsatisfied version constraint. Dann hab ich mir das Bundle angeschaut das hat nich 3 dependencies... Die habe ich auch hinzugefügt. Problem bleibt bestehen!!! Nehm ich das Bundle wieder weg ist alles wunderbar mach ich es wieder rein gleiches Problem. An was liegt das? Kapier ich irgendwie nicht so ganz.

Danke


----------



## lumo (22. Feb 2010)

also, dass plötzlich alles rot wird beim hinzufügen einer dependency hatte ich auch schon mal.
bei mir hat sich das gelöst indem ich die dependency entfernt habe, dann den dialog mit den dependencies geschlossen.
dann den dialog neu geöffnet, die dependency wieder hinzugefügt und die minimale versionsinfo definiert.
dann auf speichern. so hats bei mir die rote flut gestoppt.

sonst... hast das dependency auch in deiner export-liste?


----------



## Gast2 (22. Feb 2010)

na ja ist bei mir nicht so... Ich verstehs halt nicht so ganz...
Hab mal mein manifest datei vor und nachher:
Wie gesagt wenn ich das import package raus mache tuts wieder, wenn ich die ganzen dependency reinmache klappts auch net ...;(


----------



## lumo (22. Feb 2010)

hm seh da eigentlich auch nix auffälliges.
hast schon versucht deine bundle version zu 'säubern'



> Bundle-Version: 1.0.0



bei mir siehts so aus... [...] steht für ne lange liste 


> Manifest-Version: 1.0
> Bundle-ManifestVersion: 2
> Bundle-Name: %ICH.Bundle-Name
> Bundle-SymbolicName: core; singleton:=true
> ...



PS: hast du es schon mal mit clean versucht? (nicht project clean sondern eclipse clean...)


----------



## Gast2 (22. Feb 2010)

lumo hat gesagt.:


> hm seh da eigentlich auch nix auffälliges.
> hast schon versucht deine bundle version zu 'säubern'
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sollte ich meine Bundles version säubern die passt schon^^...

Nee des bringt auch nichts. Das irgendwas mit dem importierten package zu tun irgendwas fehlt irgendwas bin ich falsch ein ...


----------

